
'Safety issues' prompt Apple charger trade-in programme - tomorgan
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23585898
======
tomorgan
+1 to Apple here - they don't have to do this.

But maybe it's the cheapest way to: a)deal with fake chargers b)turn a -ve
story into a +ve c) still sell chargers at a profit.

